# What do you guys do for work?



## NightKnight

If you couldn't tell already, I am a techie.







I am in Information Technology, and work for an international insurance company. I am manage a department that includes the Help Desk, Client/Server Integration, and PC Support staff.

What do you guys do?


----------



## Sarge

I'm a water treatment specialist. I operate a water treatment system for a small town pumping water out of a mud bottomed river and turning it into drinking water. I retired from the AF in 86. Was a substitute teacher for 10 years and each year it got worse, so I hit the books again and became a water treatmenst specialist. I'm pretty much semi retired now, just working on the weekends.


----------



## dragonmaster

I make brownies wont say witch ones. Work the hole system from the bulk batch to the little box you buy in the store.Its a little more involved than it sounds but still can be done by the average 5Th grader today. Hey its a job.


----------



## mr.joel

I teach English at King Saud University in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. I'd like some of those brownies, though(and a beer!).


----------



## fish

i am a fulltime catapulteer! yep i do it for a living! am i lucky or what!!!?


----------



## smitty

newspaper printing press and insert machine jockey/supervisor/scapegoat.


----------



## Bugar

Well-when I worked, It was in a shop where we built and engineered machines that manufactured other things, like boxes, timing chains, oil pumps, we made the machines that made these machines, I was the trouble shooter for all metals of all types, to make them re-shape conform and weld or fasten them, that was my $$ job, my other Job was a stained glass artist, church windows, custom glass work, NOW- RETIRED=RETIRED= just detect and do R/C cars


----------



## statikpunk

Im a security guard at a gold mine. it is a pretty slow job but it pays well and affords me lots of time off...for my other pursuits


----------



## smitty

Please tell me that you have an ammo bag full of gold nuggets that you use for hunting. That would really impress me!


----------



## statikpunk

smitty said:


> Please tell me that you have an ammo bag full of gold nuggets that you use for hunting. That would really impress me!


yeah strangely enough they will not let me take any home to mould up







can you believe it!? they have no vision


----------



## jmplsnt

I currently work as a Third Mate/Dynamic Positioning Operator on a 213' commercial saturation diving vessel in the Gulf of Mexico. We perform maintenance and repairs on oil and gas platforms and pipelines up to about 800 feet deep in the most extreme cases though most often its 300 feet or less. In the past I've ran Master on a 190' vessel (and considering chasing another Master's slot currently), did a little over 4 years in the US Army infantry, worked a longliner (fishing boat) in Alaska for about 2 years, and finally ran a little 27' charter boat for the Army whilst I was stationed up there, too. That's where I got my start in boats.

This has been a pretty interesting thread; it's interesting to see what everyone else does/did.


----------



## fish

do you get any fishing done?


----------



## bunnybuster

I am an electrician by trade.
currently employed at a big fabricating company where i am employed as an electrical technician, in the engineering dept.
It is a lot of fun and many different projects to work on.
high tech electronics and service installation and machine troubleshooting is my specialty though.


----------



## fish

a handy cap to know then!


----------



## julesj

Used to work for Big Brother (not the TV show)


----------



## christopher

I'm a HP R&D engineer that works in the Business Intelligence Software division. In short a code monkey.


----------



## lostlamb

smitty said:


> newspaper printing press and insert machine jockey/supervisor/scapegoat.


Ha! I'm in the print industry too. I work for a company that builds RIPs for digital presses.


----------



## lostlamb

Bugar said:


> Well-when I worked, It was in a shop where we built and engineered machines that manufactured other things, like boxes, timing chains, oil pumps, we made the machines that made these machines, I was the trouble shooter for all metals of all types, to make them re-shape conform and weld or fasten them, that was my $$ job, my other Job was a stained glass artist, church windows, custom glass work, NOW- RETIRED=RETIRED= just detect and do R/C cars


Mmm, another favorite pass time of mine. RC cars!!!

I'm full into RC crawling.

check out my chassis build and design here: http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=221119


----------



## Flatband

I'm a School maintenance day lead man at an Elementary School or in unglorified terms-a Custodian! Love it! Flatband


----------



## Bugar

WOW= talk bout RC- you are into it, I got nothing like that, super fine outfit, very nice, tnx for the pic. Bugar



lostlamb said:


> Well-when I worked, It was in a shop where we built and engineered machines that manufactured other things, like boxes, timing chains, oil pumps, we made the machines that made these machines, I was the trouble shooter for all metals of all types, to make them re-shape conform and weld or fasten them, that was my $$ job, my other Job was a stained glass artist, church windows, custom glass work, NOW- RETIRED=RETIRED= just detect and do R/C cars


Mmm, another favorite pass time of mine. RC cars!!!

I'm full into RC crawling.

check out my chassis build and design here: http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=221119
[/quote]


----------



## Martin

View attachment 251
View attachment 252
I spend most of my time in the woods, I make greenwood furniture and and carve various kitchen items, When I'm not doing that I make my own
knives and a range of simple carving tools. I also make and sell knives when I have the time.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I am a retired Mechanical Engineer and Wholesales person. I still sell a few pocket knives Wholesale. I have designed machines with price tags as much as $1,200,000. My main design expertise was in small tooling and ergonomic hand tools and parts. Here is a part that I designed the tooling to make. It was a first in the musical manufacturing with a very small inside radius. It was made from a straight piece of tubing. Tex


----------



## christopher

Tex-Shooter said:


> I am a retired Mechanical Engineer and Wholesales person. I still sell a few pocket knives Wholesale. I have designed machines with price tags as much as $120,000,000. My main design expertise was in small tooling and ergonomic hand tools and parts. Here is a part that I designed the tooling to make. It was a first in the musical manufacturing with a very small inside radius. It was made from a straight piece of tubing. Tex


I just saw a show on how they make trombones. I wonder if any of the machines they showed to make the bends and small diameter tubes were of your design?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

It has been 30 years, but some could be. Tex


----------



## dgui

AaronC said:


> If you couldn't tell already, I am a techie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Information Technology, and work for an international insurance company. I am manage a department that includes the Help Desk, Client/Server Integration, and PC Support staff.
> 
> What do you guys do?


nothing


----------



## p4v_singh

dgui said:


> If you couldn't tell already, I am a techie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Information Technology, and work for an international insurance company. I am manage a department that includes the Help Desk, Client/Server Integration, and PC Support staff.
> 
> What do you guys do?


nothing
[/quote]

lazy lol joke


----------



## Chuff

HGV driver myself. Always have a catapult in the cab and have had the privilege of shooting it all over England, Scotland and Wales during my breaks or on nights out.


----------



## JoergS

I have a master degree in business admin, started my own company together with my brother 21 years ago right after graduation. We develop and sell video editing equipment and also sophisticated entertainment centers, based on Linux. The company grew quite a bit and I have been making a ton of money. The financial crisis hit us hard, with bank loans no longer available to mid size private companies, and we had to sell the majority of shares to a publicly traded luxury TV manufacturer in order to restructure our financing.

I am not complaining, I am still the CEO and have quite a few shares left. Beeing a part of a bigger organization has challenges and opportunities, a whole new world. And financial security is a great thing, after all the years of uncertainty. Running your own business is a bumpy ride, worries and sorrows galore.

Jörg


----------



## dgui

p4v_singh said:


> If you couldn't tell already, I am a techie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Information Technology, and work for an international insurance company. I am manage a department that includes the Help Desk, Client/Server Integration, and PC Support staff.
> 
> What do you guys do?


nothing
[/quote]

lazy lol joke
[/quote]

no, really.


----------



## dragonmaster

Jist got a new job same company jist dont make Browne's anymore. Now when i go to work I head out back to play in the yard deal with the rail cars and truck of raw material if I dont play nobody works.


----------



## harpersgrace

In retail management for forever, well until recently, started new job, tore up my shoulder while on job, needed surgery, surgery didn't work, still out a year later with no job to go back to and another possible surgery in the near future.
I guess that's the long way to say unemployed at the moment


----------



## Chugosh

I'm a truck driver. I've done cross country once, but most of my work was in the western USA driving 53 foot dry van trailers. For the last four years, I've had a nice local run driving a dump truck and pup. Sometimes in the summer I've hauled construction material, like sand and rock, but mostly I haul biosolids from a wastewater treatment plant to a distant farm.


----------



## dgui

martin65 said:


> View attachment 251
> View attachment 252
> I spend most of my time in the woods, I make greenwood furniture and and carve various kitchen items, When I'm not doing that I make my own
> knives and a range of simple carving tools. I also make and sell knives when I have the time.


And Im still doing absolutely nothing!


----------



## Rayshot

What an interesting bunch we have here.

I have my own Wood flooring business that for now, I do 95% of the work. It is a quality control issue.

Yes, I am one of those that come around on Saturday knocking on your door with "Good News". That's right, my vocation is preaching the "Good News of the Kingdom" as one of Jehovah's Witnesses.

Hope everyone stays as nice now that you now my vocation.


----------



## Deimos

IT-tech by Training, Operator by trade.
I learned what computers do, how they do it, and how I can make em do it.
Then found a job babysitting giant robotic arms that move sheets of glass.

Not what I imagined, but fun and divers nontheless.


----------



## torsten

I am originally Social worker, now working at an Elementary School.


----------



## NaturalFork

I do technical support.


----------



## dgui

AaronC said:


> If you couldn't tell already, I am a techie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Information Technology, and work for an international insurance company. I am manage a department that includes the Help Desk, Client/Server Integration, and PC Support staff.
> 
> What do you guys do?


I never did nothin and I still aint doin nothin.


----------



## marcus sr

bump


----------



## bj000

a line cook full time.. a digital artist who has taken a few years break..


----------



## NaturalFork

Still doing tech support here.


----------



## bj000

NaturalFork said:


> Still doing tech support here.


i did tech support for apple and t-mobile years ago for years.. i will never go back to a call center


----------



## NaturalFork

bj000 said:


> Still doing tech support here.


i did tech support for apple and t-mobile years ago for years.. i will never go back to a call center
[/quote]

Not that kind of tech support. I do not work in a call center.


----------



## marcus sr

tattooist and security work


----------



## bj000

what kind?


----------



## marcus sr

i like old school ,americana,brit trad,hate tribal!!! wont do it lol


----------



## bj000

i hate tribal too..
its annoying.


----------



## marcus sr

gave up on it 2 yrs ago after nearly every piece that came thru the door wanted it,migraine inducing


----------



## Guest

textile worker


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Electronics geek. Learned the trade during 15 years in the Army. Worked Marine Electronics on Tuna purse seiners, telephone system shop supervisor, 13 years Navy Reserve, retired as Chief Gunners Mate. Been retired since '98 and now maintain my wife's Real Estate website and play with my slingshots.


----------



## marcus sr

lectronics geek. Learned the trade during 15 years in the Army. Worked Marine Electronics on Tuna purse seiners, telephone system shop supervisor, 13 years Navy Reserve, retired as Chief Gunners Mate. Been retired since '98 and now maintain my wife's Real Estate website and play with my slingshots.

thats quite the life Henry


----------



## spanky

I used to clean the crap out of cuckoo clocks,Had a job at the shoe store as well-used to take the hush puppies for a walk.


----------



## Howard

Started as a Dog Trainer at the army, doing security and training for non professionals now but thinking about changing to a new field of service soon.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

marcus sr said:


> lectronics geek. Learned the trade during 15 years in the Army. Worked Marine Electronics on Tuna purse seiners, telephone system shop supervisor, 13 years Navy Reserve, retired as Chief Gunners Mate. Been retired since '98 and now maintain my wife's Real Estate website and play with my slingshots.
> 
> thats quite the life Henry


It's been a good one so far, Marcus. Maybe 5 minutes of it was boring.


----------



## marcus sr

enjoying what you do is what makes you rich,not money i feel,id rather tattoo for 30 quid a day (i dont thank god lol) rather than spend 8 hours for 100 pound doing something i hated,if that makes sense lol


----------



## jskeen

I work for GE Healthcare, 17 years time in now. Started out as in house instrument service in a hospital, then went over to the ultrasound division as a field engineer, Last 6 or 7 years I've been in Non GE support. I take all our competitors machines apart, figure out what makes them tick, and write manuals and teach classes so our engineers can fix their products. I haven't touched a GE ultrasound machine in years. Between classes I hang out in my shop at the house, make slingshots and wait for the phone to ring.


----------



## lightgeoduck

jskeen said:


> I work for GE Healthcare, 17 years time in now. Started out as in house instrument service in a hospital, then went over to the ultrasound division as a field engineer, Last 6 or 7 years I've been in Non GE support. I take all our competitors machines apart, figure out what makes them tick, and write manuals and teach classes so our engineers can fix their products. I haven't touched a GE ultrasound machine in years. Between classes I hang out in my shop at the house, make slingshots and wait for the phone to ring.


Thats cool.. I had a chance to work for them doing field service when I got out of the Army... I decided to take a government job servicing field hospital equipment instead

16yrs and going


----------



## Guest

Supporting US-Army and Nato Forces during military exerices in various ways. Not a job on regular basis, so lots of spare time in between.

cheers


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I wont bore you with stick welding ASME1X/fork lift driver 30 years on and off but I can tell you I'm with dgui now...doing absolutely NOTHING! and its glorious


----------



## RedRubber

For the last 20 some odd years, I was a CWI. before that I was a welder.. tig, smaw, fcaw and saw. Did nukes, papermills and lots of petro-chem.
I now have a job similar to dgui's, believe me...doing nothing is a full time commitment.

RR


----------



## Knoll

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is a part that I designed the tooling to make. It was a first in the musical manufacturing with a very small inside radius. It was made from a straight piece of tubing. Tex


----------



## Knoll

Rayshot said:


> one of Jehovah's Witnesses.
> 
> Hope everyone stays as nice now that you now my vocation.


Definitely no problemo here. Ya likely have learned how to deal well w/ rejection!


----------



## Knoll

Supply chain professional, back in the day.
Now working hard to remain retired and searching for new adventures.
Oh yeah, also working hard to keep Carol working!


----------



## The Lard

Bricklayer, have been for 25yrs and still love it whilst building I always have my catapult In my pocket and get a few shots off during the day ;-)


----------



## Ry-shot

i am a FULL TIME ****ING LEGEND !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cervantes

Technical services manager at a repair center for Hewlett Packard.
I get to speak with customers on a daily basis regarding the trouble they are having with their notebook computers..


----------



## Marbles

Retired aircraft mechanic T W A !


----------



## The Gopher

My degree is in Paper Science & Engineering. I work as an engineer for a filtration company designing and testing engine air filtration systems for large diesel engines, more fun than it sounds


----------



## SlingGal

Self employed... Own a martial arts studio (teach seminars, kids classes at private schools, etc.).


----------



## riverman

[sup]I'm a fisheries biologist, have been for 25 years. I work in the Northwest USA and focus mainly on salmon habitat restoration and protection. [/sup]

[sup]RM[/sup]


----------



## newconvert

nervous father of a soldier, electrician/fire alarm 27 years


----------



## triville36

i'm a businessman right now


----------



## curmudgeon

Computer programmer at a large Manufacturing company.


----------



## cheese

i beg my parents for money, the hours are long and the pay is bad.


----------



## jayw81

First trained as an oil refinery operator, then as an electrician and instrument fitter. Also did a mechanical engineering diploma along the way. Now working as a commissioning technician building a power station.

Love to build stuff and DIY and can figure my way through most of the problems I come across. Still haven't worked out women yet tho 

Jay


----------



## Thule

Economist, working at a stock exchange. Would probably run a bike shop (you know, pedals?) and/or craft wood furniture if money was not an issue. Perhaps run a small scale pot farm.


----------



## rdmiller3

I'm a senior engineer for a manufacturing company in Wisconsin. Most of my work nowadays involves embedded control systems for backup electric power.

(Edited for brevity.)


----------



## JLS:Survival

Gaming Technician for a casino in New York. I fix/repair/maintain the video gaming machines in the casino


----------



## Taco

I'm an editor.
I dot i's and cross t's for people, and most of what I do involves trying to get doctors to submit content like they're contracted to.
In other words, I'm a combination grammar cop and cat herder, and I enjoy it very much.


----------



## theolithic71

I work for a construction equipment manufacturer based in Peoria, IL. I am an instructor for technicians that service electric power generators.


----------



## theolithic71

Rayshot said:


> Yes, I am one of those that come around on Saturday knocking on your door with "Good News". That's right, my vocation is preaching the "Good News of the Kingdom" as one of Jehovah's Witnesses.
> 
> Hope everyone stays as nice now that you now my vocation.


Rayshot -I'm one of those LDS prostelytors. Tough job, no matter what the doctrine.


----------



## termite

Retired from the communications industry two years ago. Put in my 41 years! Now it is full time fun, fishing, hunting, metal detecting and of course, making and giving away slingshots! Oh, the main fun in my life is irritating the sweet wife and I am sooooo good at that!


----------



## rdmiller3

I really did _NOT_ want to hear about anyone's religious affiliations.


----------



## August West

US Army, Retired. Now a full time student majoring in Computer Science. Chris


----------



## HopefulHunter

Been a student all my life, learning a trade now though,

Studying at the International Boatbuilding Training College. A course called "Traditional Wooden Boatbuilding"

That's making traditional boats, Not necessarily doing it traditionally!

Reckon I'll end up doing furniture as I can't see the money in boats when starting out..

Eddie.


----------



## Iryman

Senior Machine Minder for a national (UK) fresh produce company. It pays the bills...haha!


----------

